# Carved #3 of 3 (so far) Crow Call



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 12, 2015)

http://i1360.Rule #2/albums/r646/pappyscalls/IMG_8227_zpsr2ef6law.jpg
Don't get out much due to doctor's and my wife's orders, but I spend my time between the grand kids and a little carving. Here is the latest of the carved crow calls, black poplar wood that has been carved and painted I turned the eyes from buffalo horn and the tongue is made from redheart....the inserts are tuned composite. Now I have to work on the stand....hummmmm

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 12, 2015)

Those are outstanding Jack! I don't bird hunt, but I wouldn't mind having one to wear around my neck to ward off evil spirits Seriously though, great craftsmanship, hope your on the mend soon...


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jun 12, 2015)

Those are really really amazing! I don't think I'd ever use it but someday I want one!


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 12, 2015)

Very unique Jack, hope u heal up quick !


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 13, 2015)

Those are great Pappy. The only time I use a crow call is as a locator call to roost Toms at sundown. The cabin we hunt from in WV has no electricity... just a pot belly coal burning stove. After we locate at sundown, we sit around the stove, break out our best whiskey and just talk. Those calls would be great conversation pieces. They invoke great memories - Nice job

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## myingling (Jun 14, 2015)

Then are pretty neat lookin ,,nice work Pappy


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 14, 2015)

GOT THE STAND FINISHED FOR THE CALL MADE FROM PINE BARK PICKED UP ON THE RIVER.....http://i1360.Rule #2/albums/r646/pappyscalls/IMG_8242_zpsxkyjfg0p.jpg
http://i1360.Rule #2/albums/r646/pappyscalls/IMG_8246_zps0wfe827o.jpg


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 14, 2015)

FORGOT HEADED TO EBAY THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS ALL


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2015)

That's beautiful. Missed about what happened to you but get well soon.


----------

